# Greetings from Missouri



## teds67 (May 7, 2013)

Hello Brothers

My name is Ted from Sullivan lodge #69 in Missouri. 
New to this forum and glad to see it.
Was raised little over a year ago and enjoying our fraternity.
 Hope to receive more light soon in Y.R. or possibly Scottish rite. Any info would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 7, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## CStevenson (May 7, 2013)

Welcome brother.


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 7, 2013)

Welcome Ted. I am a PHA FC from St. Louis.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Kenny sprinkles (May 7, 2013)

Hi all Kenny here I am New to thr masion hope to get my 2 and 3 degrees on June 1

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## teds67 (May 8, 2013)

Bro. Vincent-nice to meet a local.


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 8, 2013)

teds67 said:


> Bro. Vincent-nice to meet a local.



You as well brother. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (May 8, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard!!


----------



## RandyAngel (May 9, 2013)

Bro Ted and Vincent, I'm from Missouri as well. A small town called Wellsville about an hour and fifteen minutes west of St. Louis. I am in the the Army now so I don't stay there but it will always be my home!

Oh, and Vincent, how about our Redbirds. Off to a great start!


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 9, 2013)

RandyAngel said:


> Bro Ted and Vincent, I'm from Missouri as well. A small town called Wellsville about an hour and fifteen minutes west of St. Louis. I am in the the Army now so I don't stay there but it will always be my home!
> 
> Oh, and Vincent, how about our Redbirds. Off to a great start!



Greeting bro. Randy. No matter where you go in the world you're always a RedBird fan! Go Cards!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## teds67 (May 9, 2013)

Bro Ted and Vincent, I'm from Missouri as well. A small town called Wellsville about an hour and fifteen minutes west of St. Louis. I am in the the Army now so I don't stay there but it will always be my home!

Oh, and Vincent, how about our Redbirds. Off to a great start!


I have gone through Wellsville several times lately on my way to Mexico Missouri.  Looks like some nice towns on 19.

Go Cards!


----------



## RandyAngel (May 11, 2013)

Ted, yes sir, right on 19 brother. We are just small town country folk but not a bad place to grow up.


----------

